# [risolto]problema installando aiglx

## simone-27

Seguendo questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/AIGLX, ho aggiunto

```
x11-base/xorg-server aiglx
```

a

```
/etc/portage/package.use
```

poi ho dato

```
emerge --sync
```

poi

```
emerge --update --newuse world
```

e a questo punto mi da questo errore:

```
>>> Unpacking atk-1.12.3.tbz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1/work

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 415: bzip2: command not found

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 1310:   Called src_unpack

  emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1.ebuild, line 30:   Called emul-libs_src_unpack

  emul-libs.eclass, line 28:   Called unpack 'atk-1.12.3.tbz2' 'cairo-1.2.4.tbz2' 'gtk+-1.2.10-r12.tbz2' 'gtk+-2.10.6.tbz2' 'gtk-engines-2.8.2.tbz2' 'gtk-engines-qt-0.7-r1.tbz2' 'gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8-r1.tbz2' 'imlib-1.9.14-r3.tbz2' 'pango-1.14.9.tbz2'

  ebuild.sh, line 416:   Called die

!!! failure unpacking atk-1.12.3.tbz2

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

a cosa è dovuto? Grazie del supporto...Last edited by simone-27 on Tue Mar 06, 2007 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 415: bzip2: command not found

 

non è che mi piace tanto. Sembrerebbe che hai rimosso bzip, mica hai lanciato un emerge --depclean?

L'unica sarebbe ripristinare manualmente i file del pacchetto da una live o copiarlo da uno stage3 e poi se funziona, come prima cosa, emerge -1 bzip.

Alternativa: dalla live: 

ebuild .../bzip-xxx unpack

copi nella normale tmp di portage il pacchetto o predisponi preventivamente TMPDIR in make conf

a questo punto riavvi nella gentoo e vai in .../bzip.../work/bzip

lanci l'autoconf ed il make

touch /var/tmp/portage/.../bzip.../.compiled (mi pare verifica nella guida a proposito della procedura per dare il make fuori dalla sanbox)

eubuild ... install.

Quando ho tempo provo a renderla un poco più chiara.

----------

## crisandbea

posta le ultime 30 righe dell'errore, altrimenti è difficile intuirlo.

ciao

----------

## simone-27

questa è la risposta che mi da dando emerge --update --newuse world

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1 to /

 * imlib-1.9.14-r3.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * imlib-1.9.14-r3.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * imlib-1.9.14-r3.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * imlib-1.9.14-r3.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * imlib-1.9.14-r3.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-qt-0.7-r1.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-qt-0.7-r1.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-qt-0.7-r1.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-qt-0.7-r1.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-qt-0.7-r1.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * cairo-1.2.4.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * cairo-1.2.4.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * cairo-1.2.4.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * cairo-1.2.4.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * cairo-1.2.4.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8-r1.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8-r1.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8-r1.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8-r1.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8-r1.tbz2 size ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * gtk+-1.2.10-r12.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * gtk+-1.2.10-r12.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-1.2.10-r12.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * gtk+-1.2.10-r12.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-1.2.10-r12.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * atk-1.12.3.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * atk-1.12.3.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * atk-1.12.3.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * atk-1.12.3.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * atk-1.12.3.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * pango-1.14.9.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * pango-1.14.9.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * pango-1.14.9.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * pango-1.14.9.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * pango-1.14.9.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-2.8.2.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-2.8.2.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-2.8.2.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-2.8.2.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * gtk-engines-2.8.2.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.6.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking atk-1.12.3.tbz2 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking cairo-1.2.4.tbz2 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-1.2.10-r12.tbz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.10.6.tbz2 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking gtk-engines-2.8.2.tbz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * checking gtk-engines-qt-0.7-r1.tbz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * checking gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8-r1.tbz2 ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * checking imlib-1.9.14-r3.tbz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking pango-1.14.9.tbz2 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Note: You can safely ignore the 'trailing garbage after EOF'

 *       warnings below

>>> Unpacking atk-1.12.3.tbz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1/work

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 415: bzip2: command not found

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 1310:   Called src_unpack

  emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1.ebuild, line 30:   Called emul-libs_src_unpack

  emul-libs.eclass, line 28:   Called unpack 'atk-1.12.3.tbz2' 'cairo-1.2.4.tbz2' 'gtk+-1.2.10-r12.tbz2' 'gtk+-2.10.6.tbz2' 'gtk-engines-2.8.2.tbz2' 'gtk-engines-qt-0.7-r1.tbz2' 'gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.8-r1.tbz2' 'imlib-1.9.14-r3.tbz2' 'pango-1.14.9.tbz2'

  ebuild.sh, line 416:   Called die

!!! failure unpacking atk-1.12.3.tbz2

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

ma nel caso il cui abbia rimosso bzip non è possibile emergerlo?

----------

## djinnZ

Con il metodo che ti ho accennato si.

Normalmente no perchè ti serve bzip per estrarre i sorgenti dagli archivi compressi.

emerge -pv bzip2 cosa dice?

----------

## simone-27

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  USE="-build -static" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

anche se non so come e per quale motivo si sia disinstallato bzip, dando

```
emerge bzip2
```

non ho riscontrato nessun problema e adesso funziona tutto a metaviglia...grazie a tutti!!

----------

